# Pack like a Pro...



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2014)

.

Pack like a Pro




http://www.youtube.com/embed/5K2mwO_RVzY

.

.​


----------



## Falcon (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Michael.  Now I know.


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

I use packing cubes to organize my stuff while traveling. It's easy to find things this way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 9, 2020)

I pack neatly but have a tendency to over pack. I take everything but the kitchen sink.
If I'm going to a hot climate I pack my winter coat for that one odd day when the temperatures might drop. 
When the hubby and I took a road trip across country there was nothing left in my closet.
After the second night he told me to pack a small bag of what I needed for the next day in the parking lot of the motel.
It must have looked strange to see an old lady unpacking clothes in the parking lot. Nightie on the hood , pants and tops spread all over the seats.
It did work well. Hubby was happy after that. No more kinks in his back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2020)

I usually travel by car.

I use large lawn leaf bags as garment bags over nice clothes that I want to keep wrinkle-free.



If I have to use a suitcase I pick up a package of tissue paper at the $tore and fold a sheet or two in with things to help reduce wrinkles.

A large ziplock bag is helpful for dirty clothes and a small nylon bag packed flat in the bottom of the suitcase is helpful for any additional things that I purchase during the trip.


----------



## Lee (May 10, 2020)

This tip also works well for tee shirts and jeans rolled in a dresser drawer. Easier to see what's there also.


----------

